
Show HN: My Resume 2.0 - sitetechie
http://about.peterdevos.com
======
hailpixel
Very nice job. I like the feeling you are going for and the illustrations.
I've marked-up this image ( <http://i.imgur.com/HWiw7.jpg> ) with some
suggestions and things I would cleanup. Notes transcribed below. Hope these
help!

1) Center the headshot vertically with the bubble.

2) Don't use an image to round corners, use CSS3 property border-radius
instead.

3) This font is unique to this callout, use the Amethysta font face used on
the rest of the page.

4) This isn't centered on my screen. Use font-align to center this text, not a
static margin.

5) Using a large typeface for the first line/paragraph of text works well to
call attention to detail. Make the following paragraphs the same font size.

6) The background colors of the images and the box they sit in are all
slightly different.

7) I wasn't sure if this title was supposed to be sitting on the right margin.
Centering it would work better I think.

8) These are links, but do no look like links. Use color to show they are
clickable.

edit: spelling, grammer.

~~~
vecinu
I thought those were some really great suggestions to a really already great
resume.

I didn't know you can round the corners of an image in CSS ...

~~~
hailpixel
Not the image itself, but the box that holds the image. Check out this quick
tutorial: <http://www.css3.info/preview/rounded-border/> .

------
peteretep
Putting your Myers-Briggs personality type in your CV suggests to me that you
probably believe in horoscopes, too. At the very least, you think it's
relevant somehow and reflects positively on you (or why would you include
it?). It's twee, self-indulgent, and pseudo-science - I want more from my
developers.

~~~
wamatt
Wow, it's great to be so confident. You must be correct then. /sarcasm

If you dig a little deeper into the foundation of analytical psychology, you
might be surprised. Carl Jung popularized the terms Extravert and Introvert,
and there have been at least 2 studies (that I know of) in neuroscience
showing that dichotomy to exist, _physically_ in the brain.

I'm hyperrational, started 2 successful companies, majored in CS, atheist,
don't believe in horoscopes, or any bullshit for that matter, but do believe
not all brains process information in the same way.

Now to say the MBTI _test_ does not have some validity issues, would be
delusional. But on the other hand, only an arrogant fool, would conclude that
therefore there is a fundamental problem with the theory.

For example, if I construct a test that asks 500 people (assuming highly
randomized sample) if they like sugar. And 250 people say "yes". One cannot
conclude 50% of people like sugar.

The best you can hope to conclude is that 50% of people, _self report_ as
"liking sugar".

So what this means is that the test makes some flawed assumptions: eg

    
    
      1. people are honest (consciously and/or subconsciously)
      2. people know themselves enough, to give accurate responses
    

There may be more, but those appear to be the major flaws accounting for
validity and reliability issues (engineering synonyms are, accuracy and
precision). It is also plausible, that these challenges are not
insurmountable.

~~~
knowtheory
It's not like myers-briggs is administered under anything resembling
controlled conditions. It really is useless except for self-identifying that
you like the myers-briggs categorization scheme and which of the 16 boxes you
think that you are in.

Also, if you're going to cite scientific studies to rebut someone else's
point, it goes much further to making your case when you actually dig up
references or links to them.

~~~
wamatt
Here is another:

Neuroanatomical Correlates of Extraversion and Neuroticism Christopher I.
Wright, Danielle Williams1 et al, Oxford JournalsLife Sciences & Medicine
Cerebral Cortex (2006)
<http://cercor.oxfordjournals.org/content/16/12/1809.full>

If you're interested, perhaps a good place to start is Carl Jung's
Psychological Types (1921), here it's in my dropbox. I had it digitized into
electronic form
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/hrf6whb66fbmaux/Psychological%20Ty...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/hrf6whb66fbmaux/Psychological%20Types.pdf)

Many very intelligent, rational people believe introverts and extroverts
exists in the population.

Here is a great talk by Susan Cain on introverts
[http://www.ted.com/talks/susan_cain_the_power_of_introverts....](http://www.ted.com/talks/susan_cain_the_power_of_introverts.html)

Look forward to further discussion...

~~~
peteretep
Could you explain how these relate to the Meyer-Briggs test?

~~~
wamatt
It's a beachhead. It does not increase the perceived validity or precision of
the _test_ , but it does help support the claim that the theory and model, may
have a basis in reality.

That is the foundation of science, models and theories describing reality.

There are also plenty of new theories being created today that have yet to be
empirically evidenced. But that in itself, does not make that theory
unscientific.

Thus, "What is science?" This is actually an extremely thorny question and
perhaps better suited for another time. Although I should add philosophy of
science and epistemology happen to be two passions of mine.

Falsificationism is a pretty good start if you are interested. It is by no
means not contentious (as is probably any position in contemporary philosophy
- but that is another matter)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falsifiability#Falsificationism>

Many engineering types with a brief flirtation with the philosophy of science,
tend to like Popper's idea of a theory being solid, if in theory it is able to
be shown to be false.

That is the major reason why the MBTI is not at all like horoscopes.
Horoscopic predictions cannot be shown to be false (because they are too
vague), but the MBTI test can be.

For example, I have never ever met a single person that has said or thinks
that "all 16 types fit a person equally".

------
tsunamifury
As a designer (which I know you are not) this resume is a bit of a visual
mess. Font sizes are all over the place, color blocking is sloppy and unclear
and the visuals overlap the text in several places. It also doesn't adapt to
mobile devices well.

Pick 2 or three font sizes and cascade them.

Pick one serif and one san serif font.

Pick a base text color one accent color for your section headers.

Clearly separate your text from your visuals.

Use some bold within body text.

Break longer text up.

Shorten the entire resume to focus on only your best work, provide an appendix
at the end for your full list.

I built a clear and simple adaptive resume I made a few years back here:

www.constantwanderer.com/resume

~~~
sitetechie
Hi Chris, thanks for the comments. I agree it's a bit of a visual mess
compared to yours, kudos there. Although yours renders as a blank page in my
Firefox (v12.0).

~~~
wamatt
You seem like a cool guy. I would definitely consider having you as a co-
founder.

Smart and humble (may even too much so ;)

FWIW I thought the design is great, because it comes across _authentic_ and
_interesting_ , without being a riot of colors.

Sure it could be tightened up slightly, but for a personal website, you did a
great job.

As for Chris, your site looks a bit crappy to me, and perhaps I'd think twice
about using that as a reference on the slickness-o-meter. ;) PS your points
may well be valid though.

------
gexla
This is a bit wordy. If you are looking for a freelance gig or business op
then you really should be building a business front. As a freelancer, you
aren't sending out resumes, you are a business selling a service. Your
business is very similar to hundreds of others, but yet none of the top
providers in your space would even consider using a site like this as a sales
tool. So, you need to figure out what you are really trying to accomplish
here, are you trying to get a job or are you trying to start a business?

Don't mention on Hacker News that you are running out of money. Any potential
partner or consumer of your services could be put off by that info. If you are
running out of money, then what happens when your business goes completely
broke while you are working on my project? Does my project take a back seat?
Do you disappear while my project goes off the Rails? If you fail to deliver a
single piece of value then will you be able to refund any of my money?

Ultimately, this will probably do the trick as a lot of people out there
aren't really picky. However, perception is important. If you look like a
world class provider, then clients won't blink when you hand then a world
class quote. ;)

ETA: I see you do have a link to your company, which is a web development
service provider. Why not point people there rather than the location you
posted here?

~~~
sitetechie
Thanks for commenting! I'm looking for a freelance gig for 6 months, to build
up some cash to bootstrap the SaaS application (which will be the business
front), so I'll need just 1 good project, not hundreds of clients. It's a
different model than that of the top providers in this space.

The money part concerns my SaaS project I'm bootstrapping in 6 months from
now, the 'current business' (me paying my rent and food) is in no way in
danger (and hasn't been in 15 years).

~~~
gexla
The model isn't different Most development service providers are probably one
man shops just like you and they can only handle one full time client at a
time (or multiple part time clients.) Making the sale is basically the same
for each client. You aren't selling something which can be mass produced. Just
saying, you already have a business presence that you have already put some
work into, why not dust that off and put it to work? Once you get that one
client you are looking for, then put up the "all booked up" sign until you
need to raise more cash.

~~~
sitetechie
Thank you for your insights. I thought about this, and try to promote 'me' as
a product first (given time constraints) versus the 'web design solutions' all
the other freelance shops are doing already. If this doesn't work out I'll
probably do both.

------
trimbo
Hi, I've spent my career looking at thousands of resumes so I hope you'll take
my opinion seriously on this.

I appreciate the idea of trying to break out of the fold. People will use new
fonts, new structure, diagrams, etc. I understand why people do it, and why
they think it's a good idea. _That said, it's not a good idea._ As the guy
looking at resumes, I just want to know what you're doing, what you've done
and what education you have in as little time as possible.

A few specific points:

\- Your latest project is waaay down at the bottom. It should be at the top.
What you've done most recently is the most relevant, right? Put it right in my
face.

\- The first two sections are vaguely written in the third person which IMO
doesn't help me figure out anything about you.

\- I can't figure out if you have any formal higher education. If not, that's
cool, but because the resume is in a strange format, I can't tell either way.

People don't read resumes like they read a book, they scan them, then might
drill into some details. Changing the standard structure is like when Facebook
changed to the Timeline.

To be honest, I've grown so tired of resumes in general that I just go to
people's LinkedIn. It has standard formatting that is easy to scan and figure
out what they've done and what they're currently doing.

Hope that helps.

~~~
doug11235
You bring up education a few times. Given the length of his work history, is
it even important at this point? Why are you so interested in it?

I ask because a lot of people claim that education only really matters for
your first job. After that you let your experience speak for itself. So I'm
interested in hearing you perspective.

~~~
trimbo
> You bring up education a few times. Given the length of his work history, is
> it even important at this point? Why are you so interested in it?

Education is (we hope) the rigorous, dedicated, examined and measured study of
some subject. On Peter's resume, he mentions that he is an expert Perl
programmer. I have no way to measure this without giving him a coding
question. However, if he had he has a such-and-such GPA in the CS program at
Stanford, then I have some way of _measuring_ his expertise in the curriculum
there (BTW - I go so far as to review curricula of various programs when it
comes time of the year to do college grad interviews)

I fully admit that not all people need degrees. It's like saying that everyone
in the factory must have a mechanical engineering degree. They don't need
it... but if they do, I'd like to know quickly.

It also is not saying that someone cannot learn these things on their own.
It's also not saying that someone without that study can be smarter and more
capable than someone with those years of study. Both happen, a lot. And also a
lot of dropouts I've known are more capable than their graduating
counterparts. [OT: all of this is why I've been advocating apprenticeships out
of high school for some time now, especially in games, which I used to work
on.]

Back to the original question, going to the extreme end of the spectrum, would
you take a Ph.D. seriously on someone's resume, or not? I do. Even years
later, it means they dedicated years of time to the study of that subject.

~~~
sitetechie
I agree with your analysis, in principle. However, my formal university
education is twenty years ago, and much less relevant to the self-educated
Perl programming that I've been doing since. And this format allows me to
highlight this relative relevance, so I just mentioned "Business
Administration" in the resume icon. I'm hoping people can assess my coding
skills by looking at the source code of my open-source projects.

~~~
msellout
Many of the people responsible for reviewing qualifications are not capable of
assessing ability by reading source code.

------
andreigheorghe
Developer here. I feel there's too much info there. I read 2 or 3 titles,
skimmed over the wall of text, looked at the pretty pictures for a full 2
seconds and then got bored. I suggest either extracting 5 sentences that would
represent you best and focus on communicating those. If you still insist that
all the info there is relevant, at least hide it under expandable sections. My
2c. Good luck!

~~~
sitetechie
Thanks. Expandable sections is probably a good idea.

~~~
yuchi
The issue is real as far as I can see, but expandable sections is like
cheating in this context. You should work on better typography hierarchy.
Create a better organization for content and reduce a little (not too much)
the size of font. It's not a problem of "too much" content, but about "too
aggressive layout", difficult to __scan __.

------
meric
Wow we have lots in common, except your resume reads like a grown up version
of mine!

"I'm a small business owner, programmer, biker and overall nice and
knowledgeable guy. I love creating beautiful code and simple interfaces."

I may be still a university student, and my "freelancing business" is worth
only $10k a year, but I'm also a biker (started this year), a nice and
knowledgeable guy, and _the_ passion of mine in software is beautiful code and
simple interfaces. You're an independent contractor, and... I guess, me too.

I too am involved in development of the entire website - backend, frontend,
database, the whole thing, but the number of technologies I know is around a
third of yours. Maybe I can describe myself as "I am an aspiring FULL STACK
developer"?

I'm going to assume those programming traits are shared by all programmers
because I have those too.

At least your list of projects is completely different to mine (and much
bigger)... And of your list of 6 techniques & best-practices I only actively
employ three.

Definitely a grown-up version of my resume alright.

~~~
sitetechie
Thanks. Don't worry about the number of technolgies, just make sure you do one
stack (one server-side language, HTML, JavaScript and CSS) well, and call
yourself a full stack developer.

Drive safe.

------
callumjones
One little tidbit, you might want to fix up that image of your "full" stack.
It looks like you grabbed a bunch of images off Google Images and threw it
together in MS Paint (it doesn't help that GIF is messing up the colour
palette).

As some one who has stared at a couple of resumes and been annoyed when a
resume looks weird it may help a little bit.

~~~
sitetechie
Thanks. That's exactly what I did (in Photoshop, not paint) when I created the
first concept. I thought I could pass it of as 'design' so I didn't clean it
up, but maybe I should.

------
frouaix
A note for readers who might think this type of resume could help land a job
in a traditional company (AMZN, GOOG, MSFT, and any other software company,
large and small, who employs recruiters).

Know your customer. Your customer is the recruiter.

A typical recruiter spends less than a minute looking at a resume. Much less
than a minute in some cases. This presentation makes it impossible for the
reader to skim and get the salient point of why you might match the
requirements of a particular position.

The only reason a recruiter would actually read this type of resume is if you
were a referral. Otherwise, the recruiter will skip to the next resume on
their stack.

~~~
leeny
I'm a recruiter. I also used to be a programmer, so perhaps I'm not entirely
typical, but I actually really enjoyed this format, in general (though I agree
with another commenter about how it's a bit harder to scan for salient
information than ye olde LinkedIn profile).

Anyway, the reason I enjoyed this format is that I look at huge stacks of
resumes on a regular basis, and most of them are completely soulless piles of
keywords/buzzwords. Anything that breaks up the monotony and screams, "I am
passionate about something" is going to stand out.

------
cryodesign
I've done my share of recruiting and here is some brutally honest but
hopefully helpful feedback:

1) The caricature of yourself is the first thing I noticed and it put me off.
It's a bad drawing and triggered a negative responsive - I now have to make a
mental effort to screen it out and avoid referring to you as "the dev with the
sh*tty drawing". I'd just stick to your photo, which looks much better and
gives me the impression that you're a pleasant chap to work with.

2) Your CV is a visual mess - serif font with varying sizes and styles... I
felt lost.

3) Too much waffle, i.e. too many words. Focus on your recent achievements,
major obstacles you've encountered and how you overcame those etc. something
to peek my interest.

4) Horrible color-scheme (might be the texture and the poor gradient further
down), reminds me of old battle-ship gray Windows 95 apps. If you want to use
gray, see how Apple's website is using it.

5) I'd avoid words like "cool" or "mad skillz".

In short, keep it simple and stick to what recruiters are used to seeing. Some
examples of nicely formatted and easy to scan resumes are:

<http://resume.justindickinson.com/> <http://oaktreecreative.com/resume/>

~~~
sitetechie
Very helpful feedback, thank you. Did you know you can create your own (less
sh*tty) caricature at my homepage (peterdevos.com)? The first resume you link
to is based on a standard resume template featuring C'thulhu (<http://css-
tricks.com/one-page-resume-site/>), I wanted a more personal approach but I
guess I pushed it too far for your taste.

~~~
cryodesign
Tried it and it made me smile - you're much prettier than me, so I take my
comment back referring to your drawing as sh*tty. Just wanted to illustrate
what was happening in my head. I know it's very subjective anyway, so please
don't take it personal.

Regarding my first link, I didn't know it was based on a template and I doubt
many recruiters will know as well. Just thought it's one example of an easy to
scan resume.

------
angelbob
I really like it, and the "artistic direction" is lovely.

With that said, I would put more of the specifics (my software) earlier and
some of the generalities (traits of a great software engineer) later on.

If you start with a lot of generalities, it's easy to think, "oh, he has no
specifics to recommend him" when in fact you do.

~~~
sitetechie
Thank you for the kudos. I experimented with the order a bit, but myself and a
friend that looked at it found the flow of information a bit weird when
starting with the specifics.

------
sitetechie
I'm bootstrapping a SaaS business but running out of cash and resources, so
I'm open to business propositions or freelance gigs for the next six months or
so. This is how I try to promote myself. What do you think?

~~~
corin_
Maybe it's a cunning plan to avoid being contacted by certain people, but I've
known plenty of people who would be put off by seeing "laziness" listed as one
of your traits.

~~~
jmcarlin
Laziness is one of the three great virtues of a programmer according to Larry
Wall. "Laziness" was used in the context of all three virtues:
<http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?LazinessImpatienceHubris>

~~~
sitetechie
Yep, that's what I'm trying to convey.

------
thibaut_barrere
Information overload! What I prefer is the bottom part, with your photo, and
where you focus more on the customer + contact info.

I would probably put that at the top, and consider the rest are details for
the interested visitor.

Hope this helps!

~~~
sitetechie
Thanks for the comment! There's way less information on my homepage
(peterdevos.com) though.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I hadn't seen that, thanks - looks like a good complement then!

------
Silhouette
FWIW, your layout is completely broken for me in Firefox on Windows XP, and
the web font looks terrible on this platform (sorry).

I agree with much of the other constructive criticism you've received. In case
it's helpful, your 20 seconds of attention on a first look over a CV would go
something like this if I were the reviewer:

1\. Made an effort to produce a distinctive on-line CV. Good.

2\. Layout at top of page is broken and chose an unusual and poorly rendered
web font. Bad.

3\. What does he actually do? Generic terms like "building web systems" and
"creating beautiful code" don't tell me very much. Neutral (but wasting time).

4\. Ah, OK, he's a full stack guy, with a variety of modern tools listed.
Better.

5\. But despite talking about HTML5, CSS3, and other modern front-end
technologies, the layout is completely broken again around that diagram, and
neither the typography nor graphics are well done generally. Bad.

6\. Despite claiming many years of experience, the practical skills and
attention to detail aren't up to professional standards.

7\. No hire.

I am left with the impression of a Jack of all trades but master of none. I
did read on to the end of your CV after I recorded the above, and to be
brutally honest, it reinforces that impression.

You're a contractor and keen to learn new technologies, which suggests that
while buzzword-compliant you don't necessarily have much depth behind any of
the technologies you mention throughout the CV, and nothing you say anywhere
really counters that impression with hard data about years of experience with
each tool, how many projects you've done with each tool and what kind of scale
they were on, etc.

You're a UX designer, but your CV isn't optimised for scannability at all.

You adapt to change, yet the reason your layout is broken right at the top of
the CV is that you're using a static background image to create a bubble that
doesn't quite fit the text you wanted to show in it, instead of gracefully
degrading CSS3 that would have expanded automatically to fit that text.

You believe in lots of testing and continuous integration, yet you've failed
basic cross-browser compatibility on several counts, all of which would be
common knowledge to a good web designer/developer.

OK, enough with the negativity. I figure that usually being brutally honest on
these occasions is more helpful in the long run than sugar-coating stuff that
is bad, but please don't take any of this personally or think I'm just having
a dig.

If I were you, I would either spend a bit of time polishing up my front-end
skills to get the design into shape or acknowledge the limitation (both
personally and by toning down the related content in the CV) and get help from
someone who is an expert in that particular area. I would also get help from a
professional careers advisor or other CV-writing expert on how to organise
your content for the way real people are going to read that CV. You do have a
lot of potentially interesting material in there, and I totally respect that
you've made the effort to present it nicely, but the rookie mistakes in the
design and lack of scannability are letting you down right now.

~~~
sitetechie
Thank you for your brutal honesty, I really appreciate it. Regarding some your
points:

2\. How's the layout broken? I'm on Firefox on Windows XP as well, and
regarding fonts, this was one of the few Google fonts that actually rendered
nicely on my screens in different browsers. Some are utter crap, I really
thought I had found one that isn't. Maybe specifying absolute font sizes would
fix things.

5\. Ouch. Although I'm not sure the layout is completely broken, the graphics
could use some more TLC. The 'full stack' image is supposed to convey some
mosaic-like design (with the shades of grey) instead of a 'clean' version, but
I'm aware a failed miserably in this regard. Will redo the image.

7\. No problem.

> I am left with the impression of a Jack of all trades but master of none.

I prefer to think of myself as a specializing generalist, see
[http://www.agilemodeling.com/essays/generalizingSpecialists....](http://www.agilemodeling.com/essays/generalizingSpecialists.htm#GeneralistsVsGeneralizingSpecialists)

> you don't necessarily have much depth behind any of the technologies

I figured the industry experience covered some of this

> You're a UX designer, but your CV isn't optimised for scannability at all.

Well, I've played the role of UX designer, not the same thing. I focused more
on story-telling than scannability here, good suggestion though.

> you're using a static background image .. instead of gracefully degrading
> CSS3 > you've failed basic cross-browser compatibility > polishing up my
> front-end skills to get the design into shape

Good points, thanks. Please consider this version 0.1.

> how to organise your content for the way real people are going to read that
> CV

If by 'real people' you mean recruiters, that's not my primary target
audience, I have an utterly boring, scannable MS-Word document for them if
needed. Also, the page doubles as an 'about me' page for peterdevos.com and my
resume, this may have been a bad decision to begin with.

> rookie mistakes in the design and lack of scannability are letting you down
> right now

Agree to some extent. That's what this 'Show HN' post was for, to get initial
feedback. Again, thank you, much appreciated.

~~~
juriga
Here's a screenshot taken with the latest dev version of Chrome on Windows 7:
<http://i.imgur.com/aciAY.jpg>

I assume the layout breaks on my setup because I have set the default browser
font size to 18px and you're using em's (which are relative to the base font)
to define all your font sizes.

Using relative font sizing isn't necessarily bad, but you should make sure
that the whole layout is flexible enough. For example, you have set a static
pixel height for the speech bubble and "full stack" containers. With a
slightly different font setup that can cause the text to overflow (as can be
seen in the screenshot above).

Great work this far, I'll bet you can make this a lot better by reading all
the feedback in these comments.

~~~
Silhouette
_I assume the layout breaks on my setup because I have set the default browser
font size to 18px_

FWIW, that's the same problem I was seeing at the top, and I too have my
default font size at 18px.

I also see areas overlapping badly alongside the full stack graphic, which
apparently you don't in Chrome.

------
philwelch
The phrase "style over substance" doesn't appear in the entire comment thread
so far. Shame, it's really the only three words that are needed.

------
politician
It's a refreshing take on the standard developer white-dress-shirt-no-tie-and-
slacks resume, but I abhor the phrase "clean code". It's self-important and
utterly meaningless given that code you write will be picked over by multiple
people throughout the lifetime of the software. Instead, I personally value
developers who understand effective abstraction.

~~~
benjaminwootton
Mentioning 'clean code' is surely a message that the OP understands that his
code will 'be picked over by multiple people throughout the lifetime of the
software'?

I'll take clean domain level clear and concise coding even if it under-
delivers on the abstractions occasionally. Code will always be read and
maintained more often than it is aggressively extended.

I vote to keep it in!

~~~
politician
Well, the purpose of constructing an abstraction is at least as much about DRY
and SRP as about providing extensible base classes in an object-oriented
language.

I think we tend to agree given that you prefer 'concise coding' which I'll
take to mean DRY and 'straightforward' rather than 'clever'.

But by 'picked over', I literally meant 'changed to meet changing
requirements' rather than 'read for comprehension'. In that sense, the fact
that one guy on the team considers the code he writes to be 'clean' is rather
meaningless when many hands might work in that pathway. Composable approaches
tend to be more resilient to regressions, well, in my experience anyway, YMMV.

I guess my problem with 'clean code' is that it's too open to interpretation.
What do you specifically do that makes your code better than the other guys?

~~~
sitetechie
> What do you specifically do that makes your code better than the other guys?

Nothing specific, I'm just saying I value my code well-structured and
readable, as well as DRY and straightforward. The proof is in the pudding (my
open-source software), of course.

------
davidjgraph
Is the colorful part of <http://about.peterdevos.com/images/stack3.gif> a
stock image? I've seen this a few times, <http://www.firebase.com/> comes to
mind.

------
mdkess
I like it.

One thought - one of the first things I do is search for GitHub on these
pages. I see that your 'programmer' link points to your GitHub account, but
you might want to add the keyword there too.

~~~
sitetechie
There's also the 'software' links to Github projects and the Github icon at
the bottom of the page.

------
glimcat
It has some nice points, but I quickly hit tl;dr mode. Resumes or resume
analogues should be concise unless they're actually portfolio demos, in which
case they should still be concise.

------
Peteris
Hierarchy is key. Choose one or two paragraphs that are most important and
make them pop. It shouldn't feel linear.

------
hk_kh
My take: <http://i.imgur.com/zFuNa.jpg>

~~~
Avalaxy
You really have 'Micro$oft' on your 'resumé'? That's so childish...

~~~
hk_kh
A company that bases his techs on Microsoft products or is sensitive about
this would be put off by reading it.

It keeps 'serious' companies from contacting me, improving my accuracy on
finding a position I can handle without headaches.

~~~
libria
The word also has a strong association with devs who are immature or platform
religious.

It's possible you would be ok working with others of this mindset, but I think
you're better off w/out it.

No ad-homs intended, just wouldn't want you to miss opportunities with
companies that frown upon being close-minded (but are still non-microsoft).

~~~
hk_kh
It's possible at the time of doing it I was platform religious and did a bad
pun.

It's also possible I am still.

But you both make a valid point on it being perceived as immature, and so I
will note it for the next time I use this.

Thanks for the suggestion.

------
jdrake3
It made me smile, and want to respond in an early kids TV show way "Hi
Peter!". I liked the part about being a full stack developer too.

